# Split thickness skin Graft Cpt codes



## fredcpc (Jul 6, 2011)

We had a general surgeon that did a Split thick skin graft from the thigh to the calf of the same patient. The measurement was 35 centimeters. When I look at the STSG cpt codes all I see is ones for infants and children. I know that adults get these procedures done too. Questions, now...
1) What are the cpt codes for this procedure?
2) Where are the Adult cpt code?

Thank you for your help....


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 11, 2011)

*Same codes, different measurement*

The codes are the same regardless of age of patient.  

The way you MEASURE the area covered differs, however. *Please read the GUIDELINES in CPT for codes 15100-15431* (page 69 in the 2011 CPT Professional Edition, published by AMA).

For patients age 10 or older you measure by square centimeters.  For children under age 10 you measure by % TBSA.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

